# well i grew these last year as f1s the f2s are totaly different



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2008)

purple pineberryxpurps f1s great nice bushs about 5-6 feet tall with lots of side shoots and a couple were single stalk and a bit taller but most phenos were bushy i grew those outdoors last year and this year he gives me the f2s of the same strain but its growing like a whole other strain i dont know if he accidentaly mislabled them or what but know there all sigle stalk monsters about 10-11 ft. in hight i hope the stop upward growth soon or i might just top them or snap some necks here are the pics a little while back im 6'1" and there taller than me in this pic know there even bigger by another 2-3 ft.


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Jul 30, 2008)

lovvvvvvveeeeeeeeee it.. what kind of soil / ferts are u usin?


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Jul 30, 2008)

5 gal pots?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

F1's are always more vigerous and show more positive traits then the F2's. I believe you must find the same pheno and back breed it again to start stabilizing the strain. You can not just cross any F1 with another, it has to be selective to get the desired traits to sho in the next gen.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 30, 2008)

looking very nice


:fid:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

And why would you top them this late... It will just decrease the yeild.


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> purple pineberryxpurps f1s great nice bushs about 5-6 feet tall with lots of side shoots and a couple were single stalk and a bit taller but most phenos were bushy i grew those outdoors last year and this year he gives me the f2s of the same strain but its growing like a whole other strain i dont know if he accidentaly mislabled them or what but know there all sigle stalk monsters about 10-11 ft. in hight i hope the stop upward growth soon or i might just top them or snap some necks here are the pics a little while back im 6'1" and there taller than me in this pic know there even bigger by another 2-3 ft.




HI, those look great!!! You're still in veg? You could supercrop them (bending the tops but not breaking them) and do little as far as harm and plant self-repair time, plus more colas fighting for the top! Good luck and awesome plants!


----------



## karmacat (Jul 31, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> HI, those look great!!! You're still in veg? You could supercrop them (bending the tops but not breaking them) and do little as far as harm and plant self-repair time, plus more colas fighting for the top! Good luck and awesome plants!



I agree with you there New Girl


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

(OD101) those are 6 gallaon pots with canadian pro-mix with bat and seabird guanos, worm castins, cottonsead meal, blood meal, soil sweetner(lime) and bio tone benificial bacterias they love it i was out there this morning and a few must be 10-12 ft. tall 

(buddylove) i know all about stabilizing strains these were crossed by a friend who doesnt have the experiance i got. so he's not up on selective breeding all i know is he made a short bushy plant that is perfect for my needs into a single stock monster i want to top them this late because they seem to keep growing up almaost to big  im hoping they have time to flower im in a northern climate so they have to finish in 8-9 weeks flowering i might just supercrop them to bush them out a little

bznuts, the new girl, and karmacat thanks for stoping in and checking out my ladies your right on with the supercroping i was thinking the same thing i call it snaping there necks i did it to a couple early in growth and there about 7 ft. bushes thats what i wanted not 12 foot monsters im 6'1" and if i reach up theres still 3-4 ft. above me i just hope they in time


----------



## city (Jul 31, 2008)

Im jealous... i cant find any purple seeds in this red neck state.. they are pretty babies!! purps are longer veg time but a great yeild...let usw know


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> Im jealous... i cant find any purple seeds in this red neck state.. they are pretty babies!! purps are longer veg time but a great yeild...let usw know


the whole purple thing is a big hype but ive smoked lots of purle strains and i havent come across one that was worth remembering unlike the new york city diesel i wont forget that wow knock out the best purple strains are medium grade at best its only a color but the rappers made it sound like gold so everyone thinks purple= killer far from it 
only half these plants usualy turn purple last year anyway who knows what my buddy did when crossing them they realy look like a totaly different plant


----------



## city (Jul 31, 2008)

had no idea about the rappers crappy purple. i loved Purple Kush in the 90's but finding it is impossible. Im looking for Purple wreck. tried it and it seems the closest to the purple kush


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 31, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> had no idea about the rappers crappy purple. i loved Purple Kush in the 90's but finding it is impossible. Im looking for Purple wreck. tried it and it seems the closest to the purple kush


the doc carrys purple wreck not sure of the breeder but there one of the most ordered strains from the doc:hubba: 
i got Purple Widow from deshaman seeds from the doc i hope thats a potent purple


----------



## bznuts (Jul 31, 2008)

yea here out west the purps is what they want

i love the grandaddy and the urkle, but most of it is jus the hype, like stated above, by rappers and such..


----------



## city (Aug 1, 2008)

so tell me i grew up knowing it as Purple Kush. this was back in the mid 90's. was it actually Purple Urkle? i know thats been around for a while. i know that with all the ssame sounding names on plants that its hard to tell what your getting. had anyone heard of the name back then?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 1, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> so tell me i grew up knowing it as Purple Kush. this was back in the mid 90's. was it actually Purple Urkle? i know thats been around for a while. i know that with all the ssame sounding names on plants that its hard to tell what your getting. had anyone heard of the name back then?


as stated in the big book of buds #3 Grandaddy Grape Ape thats been growing in the hills of northern cali for two decades also goes by a few other names
including Grape Ape, Purple Urkel, and Grandaddy Purple and im sure it has a few more  
so you were probly smoking Grandaddy Grape Ape one of the more popular 
Cali Purple strains


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 2, 2008)

here are some of my ladie friends:woohoo::hubba:


----------



## liermam (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow...

Can I come over?

Do you have any information on the Purple Pineberry strain? I've never heard of it, and after seeing your monsters i'm quite interested.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 2, 2008)

its a canadian strain northern west coast  DR. CHRONIC has them im not sure of the seed company i think its great white north but my buddy crossed 
Purple Pineberry x Purps f1s i grew those last year they were 75% 6-7ft. bushes 25% tall medium side shoots. 50% purple he crossed them again making f2s thats what im supposed to be growing but there monsters 12-13 ft. grow totaly different and i cant see that big a change in 1 generation i think there something else mislabeled he's a Purple man so everything  has Ps in it and he's so burnt he realy dont know


----------



## Abso (Aug 2, 2008)

Ohhh hello long lost strain, !  My electrician friend introduced me into some very nice Purple Pineberry one time on Van Island!


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 3, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> Ohhh hello long lost strain, !  My electrician friend introduced me into some very nice Purple Pineberry one time on Van Island!


then you probably had the real deal thats were it origanates its a real nice strain but i actualy find the greener phenos stronger


----------



## bznuts (Aug 3, 2008)

they look healthy as can be pothead!!!

way to GrOw!      :cool2: eace: :cool2: :smoke1: :clap: :headbang: :rant: :farm:


----------



## city (Aug 3, 2008)

Just letting you know that i think this grow looks great.. now when the BBQ that we all are invited to? Dry ice cure it and we will be there 2 weeks after harvest.. just let us know what to bring


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

looking good!!


----------



## Abso (Aug 3, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> then you probably had the real deal thats were it origanates its a real nice strain but i actualy find the greener phenos stronger



Agreed.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

i had to tie everything down there getting so top heavy there just tipping over i lost 4 plants they were down to long in swamp water:hitchair: so i have 24 left big deal i lost 4 plants its worth losing 4 plants in order to figure out the prob and fix the rest before the same thing happens. i always expect loss on outdoor grows anyway. another thing im constantly figthing slugs and other insects while all the vegitation around the plants looks untouched is pot like a magnet for every preditor bug out there


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh dear, I do believe I've soiled myself, those are some really beautiful ladies! I wanna see you get these in...


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

yes they are beautiful but thier alot of work it seems thier magnets for slugs and everyother pest thats around so im always using stuff to get rid off them all the plants around are lush green and the pest just keep coming for my pot
i always plant way more than i need because i know theres usualy loss when growing outdoors started with 28 fems all together some BB/WW some AMBROSIA and purple pineberry f2s from seeds. i already lost 4 so im down to 24 not bad at all but there in 6 gallon pots and getting so tall and top heavy witch i didnt expect i was thinking 6-8 bushes so i just tied as many as i could down i'll prob have mor loss but i calculate for a 50% loss that way i definetly get a nice harvest because i never lose that much:hubba: i have a friend with MS who i want to take care of so i should have more than enough


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> the doc carrys purple wreck not sure of the breeder but there one of the most ordered strains from the doc:hubba:
> i got Purple Widow from deshaman seeds from the doc i hope thats a potent purple


Purple Wreck is made by Reserva Privada. Purple Widow wasn't that potent but the purple seems dominant.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 7, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Purple Wreck is made by Reserva Privada. Purple Widow wasn't that potent but the purple seems dominant.


thats were i was looking at it i saw it was one of the most ordered so it must be good i also ordered purple widow from dejamans seeds thru the doc looks good doesnt it i hope it grows like that


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 7, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> yes they are beautiful but thier alot of work it seems thier magnets for slugs and everyother pest thats around so im always using stuff to get rid off them all the plants around are lush green and the pest just keep coming for my pot
> i always plant way more than i need because i know theres usualy loss when growing outdoors started with 28 fems all together some BB/WW some AMBROSIA and purple pineberry f2s from seeds. i already lost 4 so im down to 24 not bad at all but there in 6 gallon pots and getting so tall and top heavy witch i didnt expect i was thinking 6-8 bushes so i just tied as many as i could down i'll prob have mor loss but i calculate for a 50% loss that way i definetly get a nice harvest because i never lose that much:hubba: i have a friend with MS who i want to take care of so i should have more than enough



I do the same. I only need about two good ones to get me through the year, but I always seem to lose half. I'm doing good this year, my buddy and I have sixteen, and still do. We had problems with a few not coming back out of flowering once taken outside, but they're making a late comeback. I only have one person to take care of (buddy's wife/ crones disease), so I'll be fine also.

Good mojo for an awesome harvest...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 11, 2008)

looking great... so tall


----------



## city (Aug 12, 2008)

so i was thinking of ordering purple wreck.. would it be worth the risk? and pot head.. still waiting on the bbq invite. we can do a pit pig, wife makes good potato salad.. we can ever grill up the base of those stocks with a little ginger and pepper mixxec with some zuccini and onion. its all about the munchies and bud......lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 18, 2008)

i lost a few more plants but i still have 9 beautys that just started to flower
the biggest is 13 ft. tall:shocked: i gave them a feeding of tea i had brewing the past few days some jamaican and indonesian bat guanos high in P-K with some worm castins and molasses im also using tigerbloom ,kool bloom, 
and floranova bloom. i feed them tea once a month and water everytime with a low strength nute solution of all them nutes together. now that flowering has started i will give it tea every 2 weeks with a god 2-3 week flush
well here they are:hubba: the survivor was a plant that was getting ravaged by bugs so i ripped it out of the pot broke it and threw it into the swamp well one lower branch was left and its looking healthy the root ball is just sitting in very moist soil i just happened to look over there and seen it i was shocked to see it growing after i butchered it


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 20, 2008)

well i went out there this morning and theres white hairs all over the top of the plant finaly its bud time:hubba:  i just hope it stops raining almoast everyday or im gonna have lots of budrot. if it keeps up the way its been lately


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice trees man! Hope all the best for your ladies looking SWEET!
:48:


----------



## Abso (Aug 20, 2008)

13 ft, nice tree.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet pines buddy


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 20, 2008)

Still looking good! I hear ya about the anticipated loss, I usually figure on half of half of what I think I'm gonna get. That usually keeps me on the plus side. Or, in the green, as it were. 

I wish I had any rain at all, I've had to water all but two weeks since june first. It would also help out with my cover, the brush is dying and my girls are sticking out like sore thumbs. I only have one spot new this year, so I should see most.


----------



## BullyBong (Aug 21, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Still looking good! I hear ya about the anticipated loss, I usually figure on half of half of what I think I'm gonna get. That usually keeps me on the plus side. Or, in the green, as it were.



Thats what I do, Looking great.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 21, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Still looking good! I hear ya about the anticipated loss, I usually figure on half of half of what I think I'm gonna get. That usually keeps me on the plus side. Or, in the green, as it were.
> 
> I wish I had any rain at all, I've had to water all but two weeks since june first. It would also help out with my cover, the brush is dying and my girls are sticking out like sore thumbs. I only have one spot new this year, so I should see most.


your getting no rain im getting bombed i hope it stops or it could ruin my crop


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 1, 2008)

Where's the update on these monsters?


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 4, 2008)

well all that work for a pound of immature buds that i have to split with my partener. ended up getting wiped out by mold then the cold weather came real early so the plants never finished. it wasnt potent smoke so i ended up using all 8 oz. to make hash oil which worked out very well this stuff is so potent a match head puts you out


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 15, 2008)

how many ounces of one of those beauties ?


----------



## leafminer (Nov 18, 2008)

The photos must be from Country Cowfreak's place, by the look of it.
Seriously awesome.


----------

